# New to cheese



## 1022addict (Nov 17, 2016)

New to smoking cheese.  Wife has a co worker that was talking about it. So I did some research and tried it. 

Used Lumberjack competition blend pellets and a smoke tube I got from Amazon. Used my bbq grill and indirect technique. Air temp was 50. Temps in bbq never got above 70. 
I think it's a success. 














Image



__ 1022addict
__ Nov 17, 2016



















Image



__ 1022addict
__ Nov 17, 2016






Colby jack. Sharp cheddar and Habenero   Didn't take on much color but the flavor is excellent. I had to sneak in a sample after a week of mellowing out. 













Image



__ 1022addict
__ Nov 17, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2016)

The cheese looks great!

Nice color!

How long did you smoke them for?

Al


----------



## 1022addict (Nov 18, 2016)

I smoked them for 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## sauced (Nov 18, 2016)

Boy.....they look good!!!


----------



## 1022addict (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2016)

1022A, Nice job on the cheese !


----------

